# Wellbutrin for Social Anxiety



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone taken Wellbutrin at a higher dose for a period of time and had a positive effect on their social anxiety?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Ive started wellbutrin about a week ago, started at 150, went to 300 the second day and since the third day been at 450mg, currently seeing a mild anxiolytic effect but that could be placebo, for the rest i dont notice anything yet, ill see how it goes the next few weeks.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> Ive started wellbutrin about a week ago, started at 150, went to 300 the second day and since the third day been at 450mg, currently seeing a mild anxiolytic effect but that could be placebo, for the rest i dont notice anything yet, ill see how it goes the next few weeks.


Careful. You're getting close to the seizure threshold.

Its a good solid drug. It didn't help my SA. It did alleviate some depression and gave me some energy.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Wont go higher then this, the seizure risk i also very low if i remember correctly, a few percent or something.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Who has combined wellbutrin with stimulants here? How did it affect them?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

I've only been able to take it in combination with propranolol (beta blocker) and a SSRI and/or benzo, otherwise the physical anxiety is just too much: shaking, tension, sweating, etc. I do find that it makes me more upbeat and engaging.

I've never tried stimulants, but personally I wouldn't want to combine them with Wellbutrin.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've done both. I wouldn't say there was any synergy.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

For me, Wellbutrin actually helped the SA for the first couple of weeks, but I feel like as my body got more used to it that benefit went away. Then again I did feel very, VERY good those weeks. Once those benefits faded away, it was still a very good antidepressant and gives me plenty of energy throughout the day. No SA help though


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> Ive started wellbutrin about a week ago, started at 150, went to 300 the second day and since the third day been at 450mg, currently seeing a mild anxiolytic effect but that could be placebo, for the rest i dont notice anything yet, ill see how it goes the next few weeks.


Why the heck are you moving up in dosage so fast? The med doesn't properly "kick in" until 4-6 weeks so you are just increasing your side effects right now.

300mg per day is more than enough to experience a lot of benefits. Infact, 150mg per day for starters is a good dose (and then titrate up after a month or two)

Just my honest two cents. 450mg is the highest possible dose without risk of seizure so if the med works for you, and then you need to upp the dose down the road, you are stuck.

I would honestly back it down to 300mg per day until it kicks in dude. And believe me, you will KNOW when it kicks in. The room will feel brighter. That is the most noticeable effect. And you will feel very calm and good.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> Careful. You're getting close to the seizure threshold.


This is why self medicating is not good. Less is more in the case of these types of meds. Because often people have to titrate up at some point, and if you start with the highest dose, how are you supposed to move up?

Crazy med, you crazy bro :b


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh, and give it a full 5 weeks before you "give up" on it. Trust me.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm taking it mainly for the nicotinic benefits wich i should feel right away!


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

crayzyMed said:


> I'm taking it mainly for the nicotinic benefits wich i should feel right away!


Ohhhh... are you trying to quit smoking?

You will notice your desire for certain substances - alcohol especially - will go down a lot.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

spartan7 said:


> Has anyone taken Wellbutrin at a higher dose for a period of time and had a positive effect on their social anxiety?


It doesn't improve anxiety persay. But it makes you feel more motivated which makes you get out of the house which is good


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

Made my anxiety worse.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

peaceandlove09 said:


> Ohhhh... are you trying to quit smoking?
> 
> You will notice your desire for certain substances - alcohol especially - will go down a lot.


No not trying to quit smoking, ment to nicotinic antagonism, not referring to nicotine! I'm trying to stop taking massive doses with stimulants so i allways run out too fast and am without good stims most of the time lol.


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

peaceandlove09 said:


> It doesn't improve anxiety persay. But it makes you feel more motivated which makes you get out of the house which is good


Definitely the best way to put it. I noticed the motivation at first, but got used to being that motivated and thought it wasn't working anymore. Then I ran out for a week and realized just how much motivation that stuff really gave me. It really is that extra push to get yourself out there!


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been on celexa for 6 weeks with no benefit. I'm torn between moving onto another SSRI, or just continuing with celexa and augmenting with wellbutrin. I'm not depressed per say, but I do have a lack of motivation, which i think contributes to my anxiety. Also, I've heard success with antidepressants can run in the family (my brother had a lot of success with wellbutrin for his asperger syndrome). While I don't think Celexa is for me, by doctor wants to try two more weeks. Since I'm tolerating celexa fairly well, perhaps i'll just augment with wellbutrin and not risk the side effects of another ssri.


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

Unlimited00 said:


> Definitely the best way to put it. I noticed the motivation at first, but got used to being that motivated and thought it wasn't working anymore. Then I ran out for a week and realized just how much motivation that stuff really gave me. It really is that extra push to get yourself out there!


Unlimited, do you take 300mg wellbutrin/day?


----------



## Unlimited00 (Feb 24, 2011)

spartan7 said:


> Unlimited, do you take 300mg wellbutrin/day?


Yeah. I have taken it for a few months even. I was only prescribed daily benzos yesterday, so I took it all that time without them


----------



## spartan7 (Feb 25, 2011)

How does it feel at 300mg/day? Even at 225mg a day? Does it give you motivation and help your anti social tendencies by being more hyper and social? What effect does it have on you.

Also, what is the Atenolol for?


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

It helped with depression, lethargy and lack of motivation, but did not have direct positive effects on my SA symptoms; in fact, it probably made my SA worse.

Right now, I rely heavily on xanax (I have discontinued the wellbutrin).


----------

